# Sig Kadet LT-25 build.



## Gary

Every time I have the cash for this kit, I cant find one. But the UPS guy is on his way with one now. Its not a glamorous plane nor is it a hotrod and aerobatic plane. Its just an old mans slow flying plane thats cheap, easy to build and fly.

Of course I will NOT be building it stock. Ill be taking out most of the dihedral, adding some 1/4" tri-stock to all the leading edge control surfaces and a dual airelron servo set up.

Power will be an O.S. FS .30S four stroke on 15% nitro and Ill start with an MAS 10x5 prop since I allready have a few laying around.

Come on UPS guy! :redface:


----------



## fishermanX

You sure do love them 4 strokes dont ya!


----------



## Gary

Oh yea!


----------



## fishermanX

*My plane has one of these..*

Its environmently friendly!


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Its environmently friendly!


Yea, but your "Toots" aint! 

I'm moving ahead at a snails pace since I'm working 7 days a week but I did get a chance to do a little framing on the left wing panel.


----------



## Gary

Being I want to keep this plane as light as possible, I have decided against using dual airleron servos. It would add over two aditional ounces.


----------



## KeithLDick

It's not done yet Gary??????


----------



## fishermanX

Oh it'll take gary about 3 or 4 months before it will start resembling a plane. Give him some time.


----------



## Gary

I got a little more done, just aint posted it yet. I haven't had a day off in a month and am running a little behind right now. Besides, a new interest, or re-newd interest just popped up last night.

http://bikebarn.com/product/specialized-stumpjumper-comp-59022-1.htm


----------



## KeithLDick

Hear Gary you don't have to wait to build them... hehehe

http://houston.craigslist.org/tag/1882507507.html

http://houston.craigslist.org/tag/1881953226.html


----------



## Gary

Now I know why there aint many build threads on this kit. There's just nothing to talk about! It seems to fall together all in it's own. lol 
I was just about to the point of joining the wing halves when I realized I haven't figured out how I was going to design the bolt down wing mod. At this point I decided not to join wing halves and not sheet the underside since I will be going with two dowels instead of one down the center.

So I jumped forward to the fuse and a few minutes here and there and it's ready for the hatch and pushrods. Besides a little sanding, I bet the fuse went together in less than two hours.

For the doublers I used Titebond 2 instead of CA as I wanted as much time as possible for proper positioning and I used it sparingly avoiding the edges to keep the weight down and additional sanding . After they dried I went around the cut outs and edges with medium CA. That seemed to work pretty well.

Next steps will be to install the hatch, test fit the tank and Ill be using Sullivan Gold-N-Rods instead of the supplied push rods, not that there is anything wrong with the stock ones, I already had them sitting around. Then back to joining the wing halves and this point, I have zero dihedral. I got a little sanding to do, I want at least a little dihedral.

The OS FS .30 looks pretty good sitting up front and as light as this kit is turning out, I'm sure it'll be fine!









As far as covering goes, I have 3 rolls of transparent yellow monokote sitting around and in order to save a few bucks, Ill use some on the underside on the wing so I don't have to buy 3 rolls. My plan is to cover the top and bottom of the fuse in regular yellow monokote and the sides in dark teal. The leading edge of the wing up to main spar in dark teal and the rest in yellow. Might add some accents using the windex method...


----------



## Gary

Some new pics.


----------



## justinspeed79

Looking good bro!


----------



## Gary

Thanks bro!

BTW, what you sportin now days?


----------



## trodery

Gary, I wished you would teach me to fly one of those things!


----------



## Gary

trodery said:


> Gary, I wished you would teach me to fly one of those things!


You can teach yourself with a sim Terry! And if you come up this way, Ill fly witcha bro!

How's this look?

Im iffy. But I ran out of covering and had this transparent yeller laying around.


----------



## justinspeed79

Gary said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> BTW, what you sportin now days?


Nothing new, same old stuff. Still fly the Typhoon a lot, and still working on the FX50. lol....

I am going to try to get my butt in gear and get the FX50 (it's almost done) and the Zero ready to fly within a month or two. Then I'll head on down to Scobie. It should be nice and cool by then. Shoot, I got a new car, and I don't know if the Zero will fit... Might be a problem... lol.


----------



## Gary

Cool!


----------



## KeithLDick

Very cool Gary, when's the Maiden flight?????


----------



## Gary

Maybe Sunday!


----------



## KeithLDick

Sweet....:rotfl:


----------



## Gary

Got a little tweaking to do, but otherwise it's ready to go.

Notice the dihedral? Taint none! lol

It might be a handfull. :spineyes:


----------



## KeithLDick

Looks great Gary!!!!!


----------



## Gary

You save that Magnum for me bro? I ran into some bills over the last few weeks. And are you ready to fly this weekend?


----------



## KeithLDick

Yes I still have the magnum and I'll be there Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Gary

I think I have the whole weekend off. Ill let you know.


----------



## justinspeed79

Looks great dude! Let me know when you are going flying. I'll have to wait and see what my paycheck looks like tomorrow, but if I can spare some gas money maybe i will come down with my Typhoon.

BTW, there is now a flying field in magnolia, about a mile from my house! I haven't joined yet, but I am going to asap.

Magnolia Aeromodeling Club


----------



## KeithLDick

Come on out Justin and watch the guys crash... hehe

There's been a few in the last couple of weeks...


----------



## Gary

The wind tomorrow is supposed to be 10-20 mph. I suspect itll be the lightest near dawn. Ill prolly head out about 7.


----------



## KeithLDick

To Early for me... I'll be there around 11 a.m.


----------



## Gary

Old phart.


----------



## KeithLDick

You got it... hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gary

I crashed today. lol


----------



## KeithLDick

Well that sucks


----------



## justinspeed79

Bummer. Is it bad?


----------



## Gary

Not too bad. Just the fuse. The wing didnt even get a scratch. I hit that white pipe rail thing. it was way too windy today.


----------



## justinspeed79

That suck dude, but it is what it is right... You going to rebuild?


----------



## Gary

Oh yea!


----------



## justinspeed79

Sweet.

Whats with that spring loaded linkage you have there? Is that some kind of pull-pull rudder? never seen one like that.


----------



## Gary

Yea it's a tiller type pull/pull set up. I added the spring thinking it would absorb the shock and not transfer it to servo.


----------



## KeithLDick

When it's that windy they keep telling me to go to the last Pilot station on the runway and take off at an angle into the wind as best you can and if you have to land across the runway and go into the grass, do it...


----------



## justinspeed79

Is this thing fixed yet, Gary? :biggrin:


----------



## Gary

Not yet. I got back in the mood to work on the Eindecker.


----------



## KeithLDick

Well get something flying the weather at Scobee has been great for flying.... hehehe


----------



## Gary

Working on it Keith. At least a little sumptin.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYGD7&P=7


----------



## KeithLDick

hahahahahahahahaha


----------

